# Game 80: Sixers @ Nets--04.17.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*@ *  
*
Sunday April 17th, 2005
6:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage- YES*​

Probable Starters:
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets are coming off a huge road win over the Toronto Raptors. The Sixers will be coming off a win on the road against the Indiana Pacers. This is a huge game, as the Nets can win the tiebreaker with the Sixers and gain a lot of ground for the playoff chances.

Also, this is the offical BBB Nets Game Get-Together :biggrin:

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Sixers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 30.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Webber 9.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 8.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.75</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 2.44</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Collins 0.92</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Samuel Dalembert 1.70</td></tr></table>


*Previous Meetings- Nets Lead Season Series 2-1:*
November 10th, @ PHI, Sixers 108 - Nets 100 (OT) 
February 7th, @ NJ, Nets 107- Sixers 97 (OT) 
March 2nd, @ PHI, Nets 99- Sixers 93​


*Playoff Standings (04.15.05):*
7th- Sixers 41-38
8th- Cavs 40-39
----------------------------------
9th- Nets 39-40 (1 game out)​


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man, I wish I could go to this game . . .

Oh wait!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dumpy said:


> Man, I wish I could go to this game . . .
> 
> Oh wait!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


:laugh:

You guys that aren't gonna be there, you gotta carry the game thread.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

We gotta start some chants! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PSUmtj112 said:


> We gotta start some chants! :banana:


 "RODNEY ROGERS! *clap, clap, clap clap clap* RODNEY ROGERS!"


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh boy, this is going to be a LOOOOOOOOOONG weekend !!!

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You guys that aren't gonna be there, you gotta carry the game thread.


Yeah. Will be here ... wish us good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Which game is bigger? 
the TOR game because of VC?
Or this one for the philly tie-breaker?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> Oh boy, this is going to be a LOOOOOOOOOONG weekend !!!
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


But if we win the philly game it'S gonna be a greaaaaaat!!! weekend!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

im gonna b there wit like a bunch of ppl from my school


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

I hope the Nets win this well they have to win this. It would be heart breaking if they never won this game


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> im gonna b there wit like a bunch of ppl from my school


come by at halftime and say hi. Where are we going to be? section 236?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> I hope the Nets win this well they have to win this. It would be heart breaking if they never won this game


you've got to give Philly credit for winning their last two games against Miami and Indiana. If they can beat the Nets on Sunday, well, they deserve to be the #7 seed and I hope they knock off Detroit.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> you've got to give Philly credit for winning their last two games against Miami and Indiana. If they can beat the Nets on Sunday, well, they deserve to be the #7 seed and I hope they knock off Detroit.


I don't know, I think I'd root for the Pistons over the 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Petey said:


> I don't know, I think I'd root for the Pistons over the 6ers.
> 
> -Petey


Them's fightin' words! 

What shall it be? fisticuffs, :boxing: 

or a duel? :sfight:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Which game is bigger?
> the TOR game because of VC?
> Or this one for the philly tie-breaker?


 This one for the tiebreaker....

The vince/raptors one was important for the nets to win...but the nets having the tiebreaker with the sixers could end up being huge.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

85








84

High Scorers








29








31


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't like the sound of Kidd guarding A.I since Vaughn is out.

Keys to the game....

1)Carter abused Iguodala in a pevious matchup,prove to everyone that he's overrated

2)Krstic must abuse C-Webb.The guy's playin with a leg and one shoulder.

3)Don't leave Korver open

4)Control that deadly pick n roll sequence with A.I and Jackson


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Key game... 

I dont think we can tie Philly but we will be in the Playoffs With LeBrons Spot


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I also think the key is to let AI take as many shots as he likes By playing tight on every other player on the floor. Seriously. By starving out all of his options it causes him to be selfish and come crunch time his team mates havent had enough of the ball. It worked on Baron Davis a few times this year (thank you espn) and I think it could work here. Also the nets have to attack the basket to try and expose philly's lack of big man depth.... GO NETS!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Key game...
> 
> I dont think we can tie Philly but we will be in the Playoffs With LeBrons Spot


Still sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

This isn't the only game that's important, the following 2 are too..if we win all 3 games, Cleveland will still have to lose at least 1 game for us to go in, if we lose 1 out of the 3, cleveland will have to lose 2...and if we lose 2, cleveland will have to lose all...so..all games are important


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

88-84 nets win jkidd leads the night with assists


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This will be a close game. The Nets and the Philadelphia 76ers have been playing great, lately. Allen Iverson has been playing fantastic, but I don't think that Andre Igoudala can stop Vince Carter. I'll go with New Jersey in a close one.

New Jersey: 96
Philadelphia: 93

Jason Kidd.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Although I'm still bitter that the Nets won last night, I'm hoping they can pull off a win vs. Philly. Because in the end, all that matters is the beloved draft pick. The lower Philly can go the better.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Nets: 98
Sixers: 90

Assist leader: Jason Kidd.

Wow I didn't realize that Jason Kidd was leading the team in rebounds. I don't think that's to good.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Krstic can't let Dalembert dominate him like other games.

It must be...Allen Iverson going off for 40 while we put the clamps down on everyone else


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

This needs to be a big defensive game. We need to pull out all the stops. Don't stress too much about AI, we just need to shut down everyone else as best as we can. Shut them down and then have big games for Kurly, Kidd, and Carter, and we can win this...


----------



## hihofink (Apr 23, 2004)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Krstic can't let Dalembert dominate him like other games.


this will be huge. Krstic needs to step up and not let Dalembert abuse him. This will be the key matchup.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I know a lot of people are making the trip, who's going to be around to watch this game? I'm not a robot like Pete Camel, but I'll be around posting.. this game should be fun. 

Score: Sixers 108 - Nets 104

Leading assist man - Jason Kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I know a lot of people are making the trip, who's going to be around to watch this game? I'm not a robot like *Pete Camel*, but I'll be around posting.. this game should be fun.
> 
> Score: Sixers 108 - Nets 104
> 
> Leading assist man - Jason Kidd.


Dude, 1 or the other... 

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i hope someone is here to update


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i hope someone is here to update



I got a dilemma.

I know a lot of guys here are going to the game so some other guys need to pick up the slack in the play-by-play department.

I want to be one of those guys but the game will air in Canada on Raptors nba tv...So if I watch it I'll be in another room so I can't help in the play-by-play.

I could just stay on the computer,live and die by sportsline, and help update

What should I do?


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

what do you guys think about carter defending ai at times? he and best seem like the only ones who'd be adequate for it. and maybe billy. 

and vcf, watch the game, dude. woudln't anybody who can access this site also be able to access sportsline?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

no way...please dont let carter defend AI....iverson will make carter run all around the court catching him and Vince will get tired...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> I got a dilemma.
> 
> I know a lot of guys here are going to the game so some other guys need to pick up the slack in the play-by-play department.
> 
> ...


stay and help update....some people don't have the fortune to have nba tv (like me)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

100 nets
92 6ers
we win in a fashion, very big gm, if we win basicaly helps us get in the playoffs if we lose we prob wont get in,
this is kidds gm to win he will be the the key factor


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Why are you sayin "we" when you got a spurs avatar?

Score

107-100

Leading Assist Man- Allen Iverson

you mad?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MVPlaya said:


> Why are you sayin "we" when you got a spurs avatar?
> 
> Score
> 
> ...


spurs r my fav team but nets r my fav frm east i can like 2 teams lol


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not sayin you can't, but usually when you say WE you represent your fav team period.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixers win 105-90.

Allen Iverson leads the day with assists.


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

Nets win 105 - 90.

Jason Kidd leads the day with assists.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *Team Leaders:*
> <table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Sixers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 30.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>*Jason Kidd 7.3*</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Webber 9.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 8.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.75</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 2.44</td></tr><tr align=center><td>*Jason Collins 0.92*</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Samuel Dalembert 1.70</td></tr></table>


This is pathetic. K, I miss you.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Nets: 97
76ers: 91

Vince: 34-7-5 (4-7 3P%)
Kidd: 11-9-12

Iverson: 32-3-9

Hope you guys who get together for tonights game, have a good game, a nice time and a Nets W.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

7ers: 91
Nets: 96

Kidd


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Schub and many others won't be here..........But YOU need to get this thread going game time........


Nets will win easy................NETS 106-Sixers 88


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Sixers win 105-90.
> 
> Allen Iverson leads the day with assists.



come here after the game....................................................................................NETS win EASY 106-88


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nets to win. Well, sixers should give up now b/c they got no chance to beat Heat. At least the Nets will have Jefferson back at the playoffs according to an unreliable source..

Nets 110
Sixers 107


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

persian pride said:


> come here after the game....................................................................................NETS win EASY 106-88


You really want me to come here after the game and brag about how we took you guys down?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

master8492 said:


> Nets to win. Well, sixers should give up now b/c they got no chance to beat Heat. At least the Nets will have Jefferson back at the playoffs according to an unreliable source..
> 
> Nets 110
> Sixers 107


The Sixers would be playing the Pistons if the playoffs started.

So basically what you're saying is that the Nets shouldnn't even bother playing either because there's no way they can beat the Heat either.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm saying the Nets will have a better chance b/c I heard somewhere Jefferson will be back for the playoffs. So with Carter, Kidd, Jefferson it's similar the Nets last season which means they're like the Top 3 teams in the east.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

master8492 said:


> I'm saying the Nets will have a better chance b/c I heard somewhere Jefferson will be back for the playoffs. So with Carter, Kidd, Jefferson it's similar the Nets last season which means they're like the Top 3 teams in the east.


You also said the Sixers should just give up. The Sixers should give up because some source says Jefferson will be back for the playoffs and you think that you are a top team in East now. 

Then I think you should give up because I heard somewhere that Chris Webber will play like he did for the Kings and Jamal Mashburn is coming off the IR and will put up All Star numbers like he did before. This will make us a top team in the NBA, all the other Eastern teams might as well give up and let us through to the Finals.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok. We'll wait and see.

Anyhow, mimicking people to get your point across is pathetic...Maybe Funny, But pathetic.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

i just want it be a well fought out game for both teams.













with jersey pulling it out. :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I would prefer a blowout, nets take an easy lead, get the job done early and the starters get some rest


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Go Nets


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, who'll be here with me for the game ???

I'm just listening for the broadcast (can't watch).


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> The Sixers would be playing the Pistons if the playoffs started.
> 
> So basically what you're saying is that the Nets shouldnn't even bother playing either because there's no way they can beat the Heat either.


Here's what ... I think Sixers should lose this game. They will be better of in the 8th spot. Since you'll be a lot better team this offseason, you're capable of beating the Miami.
Once you beat Miami in the first round ... it will be a breeze thru the playoffs.

Cool huh? So, Sixers must lose tonight and the rest of the remaining games (just enough to be on top of the Cavs).


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

persian pride said:


> Nets will win easy................NETS 106-Sixers 88


It won't be easy ... but yeah, NETS will win. :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> no way...please dont let carter defend AI....iverson will make carter run all around the court catching him and Vince will get tired...


Yeah, I would rather somebody else defend AI. Maybe VC can do some help defense, but not the primary defender.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Gheee, I can't wait for the game ....

ANy rumors that A.I. won't be playing ? :biggrin:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> OK, who'll be here with me for the game ???
> 
> I'm just listening for the broadcast (can't watch).


I'll try my best to not miss this game. I can watch the game on tv, so If im home in time I will help with the play by play.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

tr_west said:


> I'll try my best to not miss this game. I can watch the game on tv, so If im home in time I will help with the play by play.


Sweet. Thanks man.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I would prefer a blowout, nets take an easy lead, get the job done early and the starters get some rest


A blowout would be sweet. But knowing AI and the Sixers, they will try to keep the score close as much as possible.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The sixers going to win. Ya'll don't have anybody to guard AI, so either he tears your defense apart, you play zone(where Krover and Webber tear your defense apart), our he gets 50, and they'll still win.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

sliccat said:


> The sixers going to win. Ya'll don't have anybody to guard AI, so either he tears your defense apart, you play zone(where Krover and Webber tear your defense apart), our he gets 50, and they'll still win.


Hey sliccat, stay here and we'll see.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

faNETicS said:


> Hey sliccat, stay here and we'll see.


I'm not going anywhere, and yes, we will see.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I can't do play by play since I'm hung over as crap...but I'll try to help with the updates like every timeout or something.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

This is it guys.

A NETS win, means we get the 8th !!:clap:!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I can't do play by play since I'm hung over as crap...but I'll try to help with the updates like every timeout or something.


Any help will do buddy.
Hang in there, join whenever. :biggrin:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Game's about to start. Who's here?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince's biceps are looking bigger than usual.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets controlled the jump.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Veal nails the pull-up 3!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Rebound by Vince.

An early 3 Veal.

Nets 3-0


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Veal driving in!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Veal is on fire!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

layup by Veal. 5-0 all by Veal.

Dalembert with a dunk.

Veal with another layup


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow the big red with 7pts already


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

9-4 Nets, under 10 mins to go for the quarter.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd comes right at AI and lays it in.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd to Carter reverse alley-oop!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Korver with a three.

11-9 Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NBA.com has a free audio feed


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince misses the _high_ floater and Nenad is pushed from behind.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Wow. Another Vince slam.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince with a dunk.
Korver with a jump shot.

13-11 still Nets


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince with the one handed fadeaway.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd draws the Korver foul on the fast break and Kyle is down.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince with a jump shot.

Foul on Korver.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd sinks the first free throw.

Misses the second.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

steal by Collins.

Foul on Iverson to stop the break.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

3rd team foul on philly and 3rd turnover already


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Veal another 3! !0 points for Veal.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Veal with 10 points!!!

16-11 Nets


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jmk said:


> Vince's biceps are looking bigger than usual.


I won't ask.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

What is going on with NBA tv  They are showing Boston vs Toronto :banghead:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

AI with another jump shot, 4 on him
Webber too.

19-15 Nets


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

19-15 Nets with 5:50 in the first.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NJ time out
Nets 19-15

5:50 to go


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

Very exciting game so far. Veal is stepping it up big time so far.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Veal is on fire! 10 points with 2 rebounds already.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd already with 5 assists.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Korver with 2 fouls already.

Still nothing (fouls) for the NETS.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince sinks the 3!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince with a jumper .... a 3!

22-15


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

faNETicS said:


> Veal is on fire! 10 points with 2 rebounds already.


Who in the blue hell is Veal?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

TUrnover by AI, steal by Kidd



a jumb ball ????????????? WTF ???


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Bad call. AI came under Kidd's arm and hooked him. Jump ball.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Who in the blue hell is Veal?


Scalabrine, his nickname .... too long to type.
LOL.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince with the stepback. Nets up 9.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

Like the Kidd of old back there.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince scored ...


24-15

steal by Vince

Kidd with a lyup

26-15


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd all by himself on the fast break. Slow? I still maintain that idd is the fastest from basket to basket with the ball in his hands.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Timeout Philly. 28-15 Nets.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Offensive rebound by Kidd from own miss

Nenad with a layup!

28-15

Sixers timeout
4:19 to go


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Nets playing with so much engergy right now! :banana: 

Hope they keep it up for the whole game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

```
Kidd all by himself on the fast break. Slow? I still maintain that idd is the fastest from basket to basket with the ball in his hands.
```
TJ Ford, Tony Parker and Marcus Banks might not agree with that


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, almost every Sixers turnover is converted to points by the Nets.
Good game so far.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Nets


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers aren't a good matchup Vs the Nets, and they are playing extremely sloppily after two great games on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Keep up with the phase NETS !!!
We're loving it.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Carter draws the foul on Webber. Vince to the line.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Another CWebb foul, his second

Sixers over the limit.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince hits both from the line.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince made 2 of 2

30-15

3:53 to go


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Offensive foul on Jackson!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

foul on jackson .... another turnover !


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Superb play by Veal.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nenad with a miss
rebound by AI

Turnover by AI, steal by Kidd

Vince missed a 3.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> ```
> Kidd all by himself on the fast break. Slow? I still maintain that idd is the fastest from basket to basket with the ball in his hands.
> ```
> TJ Ford, Tony Parker and Marcus Banks might not agree with that


Not to mention Allen Iverson.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Collins nails the 18 footer.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Twin with his first FG

32-15


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

mcKie with a jumpshot

Vince with another layup

34-17 Nets


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince fighting his way to the hoop and lays it in. Nets on a 23-8 run.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Igy with his own layup

34-19 Nets


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Rodney Rogers!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Beautiful pass from Nenad to Collins down low!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd backs down AI and hits the fadeaway.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

38-23 Nets
40 sec to go


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Finally a foul called on the Nets. Jackson to the line with just under 4 seconds to go.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Foul on Nenad
Jackson on the line
made 2 FT

38-25 Nets


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Krstic with the 3...and the miss. Best almost hits the follow up.

38-25 Nets after 1.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

A big first quarter for the Nets
38-25
with just 2 personal fouls

Veal and Vince on double digits already


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Jason has 7 points, 5 assists, 2 rebounds, and 2 steals

Vince with 15 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, and 2 steals

Veal has 10 points in the first

Nets are shooting 65% according to the Birdman.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Start of second ...


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good playing in the first quarter!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Refs trying to make up for fouls in the first. Already 2.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nenad sinks the baseline jumper.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd and COllins on the bench this time

Krstic with a jumpshot, his 4th pt

40-25


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Krstic with the baby hook in the middle.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

rebound by Krstic his 3rd


Nenad with a hook!

42-25


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Veal with a rebound

aaargghhhh 3-sec violation


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nenad offensive 3 in the key.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

AI with a jumpshot, a zone killer

42-27


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Krstic


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

AI hits the 3. Kidd needs to come back in.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

AI with a 3

42-30

NETS timeout, 9:01 to go at the half


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> Go Krstic


A decent game for Krstic so far
6 points
3 rebounds
3 assists
1 foul


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

AI with another 3, hes' 6 for 6

42-33


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Iverson for 3 and the 1st quarter is nearly all for nought.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> A decent game for Krstic so far
> 6 points
> 3 rebounds
> 3 assists
> 1 foul


and 2 steals


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd with a jumps shot
44-33
lead in double again


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd to Best on the break.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Zoran with a rebound
AI with a miss

Best with a huge layup, to end drought


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

46-33
6:56 to go

Dalembert on the line

missed first


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

D-3 on the Sixers.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

made second

46-34

Defensive violation for the 6ers


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Illegal Defense

Carter hits the FT.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Cliff hits the 3!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets still 47-34

Robinson with a 3 !!!


50-34


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Byoof in the game...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy contributing too ... we need his outside shooting.
and a body for defense


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Foul on Kidd, his 1st


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

5:45 to go
Timeout

50-34


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

+16


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

jmk said:


> Byoof in the game...


so far, he contributed a ... foul. :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets need to keep on attacking ...
no safe is big enough against the Sixers


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Cliff hits the archless jumper.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Cliffy with a jumper, with 5 pts already

52-36


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Sixers are careful with fouls this time ... no fouls for the 2nd
while Nets have 5 already


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I didn't realize Webber got *this* bad.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Dalembert with a goal tending
Vince with a 2, his 18th

54-36


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Byoof with the break jumper!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

BUF with a jumpshot!!!

56-36

Offensive on CWebb


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Offensive foul on Webber. His 3rd.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

The Buef!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rodney with a hit, Webber offensive 3rd, Collins misses, dalembert hits over robinson


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Byoof with another jumper!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Dalembert with a turnaround

56-38

Buf with another jumper, his 4th

58-38


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Korver sinks the 3.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Korver with a 3 .... uh-oh, not good

58-41


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Vince with the beastly follow!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Wow. Vince gets his own rebound and throws in down VICIOUSLY.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince with a dunk, after a miss

60-41


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

carter seems to be getting a lot of contact on those drives to the basket with nothing called. the last 3 times at least


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

+19


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> NJ Nets: Masters of the buef!
> 
> Main Entry: buef
> Pronunciation: 'byüf
> ...


Dude, your ****in hilarious


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Foul on Kidd, his 2nd

Sixers Timeout

still Nets, 60-41

1:48 to go at the half


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

kidd2rj said:


> carter seems to be getting a lot of contact on those drives to the basket with nothing called. the last 3 times at least


He needs to keep on attaking though. We need that.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

God Damn. That was a vintage Kmart moment from Carter on that jam!!!! I miss ANGRY jams. GO CARTER!!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Come on guys ... keep on posting.

For those who are watching, describe the plays.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Oh my. Vince with the insane shot plus 1. Great power.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whoever says Vince isnt the best offensive player in the league should come forward now. The dude scores effortlessly


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Rodney Rogers!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince got fouled, AND 1
Igy's first foul

VC made FT
63-43

Igy with a jam

63-45


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd with the offensive rebound and down low to Byoof for the dunk.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Buf with a dunk ????? WOw! :clap:


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

11 assists for Kidd in the first half, last one for the Buef jam. Amazing!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NETS TILL UP BY 18, AFTER iGY'S 2 ft

65-47


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Whoever says Vince isnt the best offensive player in the league should come forward now. The dude scores effortlessly


AI, Shaq, Bryant, Nash, Kidd, Amare, and James.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Offensive foul on Byoof with 4.4


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Right Byoof ... what a foul to give with 4 sec to go ????
Oh well.

65-47 at the half.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

sliccat said:


> AI, Shaq, Bryant, Nash, Kidd, Amare, and James.


What about them?


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

idiotic play by buford. trying to dribble the ball and gets a foul. as soon as nets got the ball, they shoulda called a 20 second timeout


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

```
AI, Shaq, Bryant, Nash, Kidd, Amare, and James
```
Puhhleasee none of them as the complete offensive game Vince possesses. Shaq obviously cant be stopped, I think the only other player in the league who possesses as much offensive talent as Vince in the league is T-mac with Kobe and AI closely following


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

65-47 Nets after one half.

Kidd has 9 points, 11 assists, 6 rebounds, and 3 steals

Vince has 23 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, and 2 steals


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

GUESTS:

Sign up, it's FREE.

And join the fun! :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NETS up 18

I say Nets should make another run, and keep the lead at least 20ish.

A big lead is not safe against the Sixers, especially against an explosive A.I.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I can see them running early on at 3rd, then resting Kidd or Carter towards the end of 3rd.
Then cruise along the 4th with a huge lead.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Puhhleasee none of them as the complete offensive game Vince possesses. Shaq obviously cant be stopped, I think the only other player in the league who possesses as much offensive talent as Vince in the league is T-mac with Kobe and AI closely following


Haha. Oh wait, you're serious? Shaq's has a bigger impact on the offensive game than anybody else. And AI, Kidd, and Nash are much more compelete than Carter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow nets with 65 in the first half, thats pretty interesting


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I wonder how many beers Schub, Petey, and company drank so far ?

Any guess guys ? :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Haha. Oh wait, you're serious? Shaq's has a bigger impact on the offensive game than anybody else. And AI, Kidd, and Nash are much more compelete than Carter.


I have to paritally agree with you ...
But VC is somewhere up there. :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What's curious to me is that Korver has done a better job on Carter than anyone else we've put on him. I actually found myself screaming "OH NO!" when they switched and Iggy was left on him.

I'll say, Vince Carter is a great player during the honeymoon period.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

```
Haha. Oh wait, you're serious? Shaq's has a bigger impact on the offensive game than anybody else. And AI, Kidd, and Nash are much more compelete than Carter.
```
I would love to argue but I rest my case, I never said Vince was the most complete player in the league, I said he was the most complete offensive player in the league. One question already rests this arguement, is either AI, Kidd, Nash or Shaq better shooters than Vince is


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Amare isn't anywhere close to VC in terms of overall offensive game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I hear that the Devil is skiing right now since Buford has played well in 2 consecutive games


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Wow nets with 65 in the first half, thats pretty interesting


Pretty scary huh?
I think it's attributed to Sixer's turnovers that they were able to convert to points.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm really impressed with Kidd's D on AI. He's been our best stopper on him.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think the score doesn't tell the whole story.
Even though Nets is up by 18, it's still close.
The trunovers are just killing the Sixers.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

2nd half about to start.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Second half about to start.

Expect some Sixers adjustments.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Backcourt violation to start it off.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NETS starters are back to start the 3rd.

Problem with the timers .... nothing new.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets should continue clogging the lanes. And let the Sixers work it out from the outside.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Vince hits the tough fade-away.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince nails the driving fadeaway.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince with a jumper, 25 pts on him

Nets 67-47


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

AI with a layup

67-49


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Let's hope Webber keeps taking that shot.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

How many long jump-shots does Webber have to miss before he stops shooting?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> ```
> Haha. Oh wait, you're serious? Shaq's has a bigger impact on the offensive game than anybody else. And AI, Kidd, and Nash are much more compelete than Carter.
> ```
> I would love to argue but I rest my case, I never said Vince was the most complete player in the league, I said he was the most complete offensive player in the league. One question already rests this arguement, is either AI, Kidd, Nash or Shaq better shooters than Vince is


*edit*

1. Nash is a better shooter.
2. Your argument beats itself. You just said he's the most complete offensive player because of one facet of the game.
3. Shaq's shooting is completely irrelevent
4. They are all better passers and ball handers/post up players(for shaq) than vince. The last time I checked, people passed on the offensive end. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd is doing a good job on AI, maybe the main factor ?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Sixers should keep CWebb on the court .... hehehe


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Both teams very sloppy right now.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

67-51, still Nets

9:30 to go


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Veal for threeeee!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Veals sinks the 3!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nrian in a rythm, with another 3

AI with a jump shot

70-53


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince with the 3 in Korver's face!


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

AI answers back with a 3, then Carter comes back with another 3.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

VC with another 3, his 28 pts

73-53, lead back to 20


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince with the catch and shoot fading out of bounds.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Vince with the quick catch and shoot on the out of bounds play.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince, with another fadeaway .... 30 pts

75-53

Foul on Nenad, his 2nd


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince sets the record for Nets 30 point games in a season with his 23rd.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hahaha .... another miss by CWebb
rebound by Nenad

another problem with the clock


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

_Another_ timing issue.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince wants this game .... he should. It'll be nice for him to be back in the playoffs.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Webber can't hit from inside either.

More clock issues interrupt the flow of the game.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*ANOTHER* clock issue!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

CWebb with a miss
Def Rebound by Vince 

clock problems ... officials need to take a timeout.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow a nets fastbreak is stopped because of clock problems. :curse: O well it shouldn't hurt us.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Anybody watching ???
Any Schub, Petey, and company sighting ??? :clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sliccat,

Whats this dude talking about, how does passing have to do anything with offense. Thats a completely different facet of the game. A scorer is different from a passer. Its your opinion if you think Nash is a better shooter than Vince. Your watching the game today, you be a judge of that. Who said anything about Shaq's shooting, am saying the man is unstoppable and can get his points whenever he wants to. Your telling me AI, Kidd and Nash are all better post up players than Vince. His ballhandling might not be as good as ne of the above, but he will put the ball in the basket when its needed. And I didnt say shooting was the only thing that he is better than those others in, I used that as just one point to shut down ne other arguement. Man am done with this, watch the game, and see with your own eyes. By the way dont think am one of those new Carter fans that jumped on his coattails since he got to the nets, have been watching the dude for years now, since he first got in the league. In 2000 he was the best guard in the league, his playing close to that year now, and his game his even more complete now, go figure.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

75-53
6:47 to go


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

CWebb is more pathetic than usual today.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

This timing problems is killing the Nets momentun!!! :curse:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince to the line for 2.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Foul on Igy , his 2nd
Carter to the line


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Sink the first.

Misses the second.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

AI sinks another 3.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Please keep CWebb on the floor :gopray::gopray::gopray:


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

All Iverson all the time for the Sixers. They've got nothing else going.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

76-56, 5:49 to play
timeout Sixers


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

sliccat said:


> CWebb is more pathetic than usual today.



and just think, you're gonna be paying him 20 million each season over the next 3 seasons. good luck with that


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

CurlyBeast said:


> All Iverson all the time for the Sixers. They've got nothing else going.


Looks like part of the game plan. Contain the others, and let AI create on his own. 

Easier to guard him that way.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Offensive foul on Veal.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Sixers ball.
ANother turnover by the Sixers.

Offensive foul on Veal ?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Webber...makes a shot?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

CWebb with a jumper, his 6 pts.

travelling on Nenad

76-58


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

A travel on Nenad negates the bucket. Nets need to pick up the energy.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, Nets is trying to catchup Sixers on turnovers

CWebb with a dunk

ok, take him out !!:biggrin:

76-60


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Offensive foul on Jackson as he pushes Vince in the face.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Offensive foul on Marc J., his 2nd


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Vince spins, muscles up the shot, and one!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Carter and 1 showing some superb power!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Carter fouled, AND 1
foul on CWebb , his 4th !!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince having trouble with his FT's tonight. Put in Byoof!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

VC missed FT

78-60

foul on Twin, his 2nd


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Technical foul on Iverson.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

What's the T for ?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince misses his 3rd free throw in a row.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow Iverson gets a technical even though he's going to the line. Carter misses the free throw.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

AI made 1 of 2 FT

78-61


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

AI makes 1 of 2.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Veals grabs the offensive rebound and draws the foul going up.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Scalabrine was the only guy in the paint for that offensive rebound. :clap:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Veal got fouled
Foul on *RODNEY ROGERS*, his 1st

NJ timeout

78-61
2:59 to go at 3rd


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Any Schub, Petey, and co. sighting ?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nets CANNOT hit their free throws. 6 of 12 so far.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Veal missed both FT 

darn it

still 78-61


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Carter with the beautiful trey!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

VC3!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

VC with another 3 !!!!


81-61


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince another fadeaway! 38 points!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> VC with another 3 !!!!
> 
> 
> 81-61


just got back


GO NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

M Jackson with a jumper

VC with a jumper too

83-63

Carter with 38 points !


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> just got back
> 
> 
> GO NETS


Hey, join in !!! This is fun! :biggrin:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nenad picks his 3rd foul

83-63


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Collins only has three fouls at the end of the third quarter!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

holy ****.....this is only the 3RD quarter


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Salmosn made 2 FT

83-65 1 min. to go


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow those guys at the game must be rioting right now


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Rodney Rogers!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

RODNEY ROGERS fouled Nenad, his 2nd

83-65


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

A quad-block!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

End of 3rd

Nets up by 18

83-65


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

83-65 Nets after 3.

Vince has 38 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, and 2 steals

Jason had 9 points, 13 assists, 8 rebounds, and 3 steals

Veal has 13 points and 10 rebounds


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

the nets are in good shape, with the loss of the cavs today the nets could move up to 8th spot now.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Mark Jackson > Chris Webber


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nenad picked up his 4th PF
Collins in

83-65


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd now one board and one point away from the triple double.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

J Pops said:


> the nets are in good shape, with the loss of the cavs today the nets could move up to 8th spot now.


Yeah baby!!!

The 8th Seed! Sweet!

Is LeBron injured ?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Rodney Rogers!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

RODNEY ROGERS!!!!!!!!!!! with a nice little jumper 83-68


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Roger with a layup

83-68

This is not good .... Sixers chipping in Nets lead


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Collins, a retard .... picked his 5th


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

...Chris Webber?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

maybe we should stop cheering for double R now


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Lead down to 11. What the hell has happened here?


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Lead down to 11 just like that. Time-out Nets.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

CWebb naile a jumper, 10 on him

83-70

AI with a hook ????


83-72 :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

all right, bring vince back and he'll school


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets just cant score without Carter on the floor, its going to be sad if nets dont win this


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

this is why zoran needs to play - a line up of kidd, best, buford, cliff, and krstic is NOTHING BUT JUMP SHOOTERS and we always give up leads when we bring this line up in if they arent on fire


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> Yeah baby!!!
> 
> The 8th Seed! Sweet!
> 
> Is LeBron injured ?


he played today and finished with 37, 11 and 6. he almost played the entried game logging on 45 mins but the cavs have just been on a slump.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Krstic looks a little anxious and is not putting up good shots.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, just like that ....

I knew a few Nets errors will create a Sixers run. A lead is not big enough for the Sixers .... they're dangerous.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jmk said:


> ...Chris Webber?


Ya'll got some funny people over here.

GO SIXERS!!!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd the Nenad for the lay-in.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

a layup by Nenad ... ends Nets drought

85-72


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Krstic with a back to back basket

10 pts on him

87-72


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Cliff to Nenad for another layup!


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Veal ith the big hustle play.

Three straight Krstic makes to build the lead back up to 17.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ROGERS with a turnover

Krstic with another layup! 12 on him

89-74


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

C`mon Nenad C`mon Nets :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd with a fadeaway

Just like that ....


91-74


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd sinks the fadeaway and is now one board away from the triple double.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

What a bummer .... Nenad with his 5th foul


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice help on the Iverson penetration. Kidd pokes the ball away and AI fouls him.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

another turnover for the sixers, foul on AI , his 2nd

91-74


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Krstic miised a jumper

Rebound by Mckie

foul on Kidd, his 3rd

AI made 1 of 2 FT

91-75


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

foul on Webber, his 5th too

Timeout

91-75, 5:46 to go for the game
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd, 1 rebound away for a Triple Double !!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince needs 2 points .... he now has 38 points


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

a VC dunk here will be amazing


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Suddenly Webber remembers that the ball is supposed to go INSIDE the basket.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Webber with a layup, his 14th

91-77


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nenad draws the foul.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince getting no touches here...he doens't need too...the rest of the team is doing fine


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

PF on RODNEY ROGERS! his 3rd


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

jmk said:


> Suddenly Webber remembers that the ball is supposed to go INSIDE the basket.


lmfao! :laugh:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nenad on the line

made both FT

93-77


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Finally some made free throws. Nenad hits both.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

hmmm..... Ian Eagle just said if we win this game we have the tiebraker over the sixers. So if we win 2 and the sixers win one, we finish ahead of them and we can still get the seventh seed. I would rather play the Pistons than heat.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

AI with a jumper, 33 on him

93-79


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

let vince and kidd shoot...


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Iguoldala gets fouled, but no call.

Curly scores on the other side of the floor.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nenad another bucket. He's the only one scoring here in the 4th.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nenad with a jump shot, his 16th

95-79

foul on Veal

made both FT

95-81


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vc 40!!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince sinks it. Big bucket as he reaches 40.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

VC with a jumper!! finally he gets 40.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince got his 40th !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Carter with the bucket. That's 40 for him now.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

97-81
3:27 to go

Sixers timeout


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

tr_west said:


> hmmm..... Ian Eagle just said if we win this game we have the tiebraker over the sixers. So if we win 2 and the sixers win one, we finish ahead of them and we can still get the seventh seed. I would rather play the Pistons than heat.


Yeah, we still a shot for the 7th seed.
I've been telling the Sixers that they have a better shot with the Heat than with the Pistons.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

White flag is up for the Sixers ?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Rebound by Kidd

*A TRIPLE DOUBLE !!!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It doesnt matter who the nets play heat or pistons, the heat have lost 7 of their last 12 and Shaq is still wobbly, matter of fact he left the game early today. They have no answer for Vince, its going to be interesting if the nets can make the playoffs

Good game for Vinsanity, keep up the good work, another 40 pt game and Kidd with another triple double, good hustle


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd pulls down the board for his 67th career triple double!


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Sixers reserves enter the game. They're throwing in the towel.

Kidd grabs the board and the triple-double.

Vince with another 3.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd triple double!!!

carter 43!!!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

VC3 again!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince with another 3 ...


100-81


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

krstic with a putback


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nenad the offensive board and putback. 102-81.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Krstic with 18 points

102-81


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Carter and Kidd leaving. No triple double for kidd.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*GARBAGE TIME *with 2 min. to go


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd + Vince= best backcourt in the league


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Carter and Kidd leaving. No triple double for kidd.


Kidd got his triple double


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

playoffs here we come


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

tr_west said:


> Carter and Kidd leaving. No triple double for kidd.


Um, he already got the triple double.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

This is sweet !!!


104-83


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Carter and Kidd leaving. No triple double for kidd.


PS 
Kidd have triple-double


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Big game by Vince with 43
by Kidd, another triple double
Krstic, with 18 so far
Veal, an early 10 points in first


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Nets at .500 finally!!!!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Krstic with double-double


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nets win it 104-83!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

first time we have been at .500 since we were 2-2 WOHOOOO!!! :banana: :biggrin: :clap: keep it up guys


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

i think one of the more amazing stats of the game is 4 nets in double figures in rebounds. krstic, scalabrine, kidd with 10 rebounds and carter with 11


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

great game and great win for Nets :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NETS ..... good game, end to end.
with only a few bad minutes.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*8th SEED Baby !!!*


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince: 43 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals

Jason: 11 points, 16 assists, 10 rebounds, 4 steals

Veal: 13 points, 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals

Nenad: 18 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

:banana: :banana: :banana:

Lets go for 7th!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

kidd2rj said:


> i think one of the more amazing stats of the game is 4 nets in double figures in rebounds. krstic, scalabrine, kidd with 10 rebounds and carter with 11


I'm about to say that too!
11 on Veal,
10 for Veal, Vince, and Kidd

Good defense, good control of the boards .... sparks fastbreaks !


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

O Jason Kidd did get the triple double, missed the rebound. 16 assists!! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

was it a sellout as well?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> Lets go for 7th!


Let's get *GREEDY*. The campaign for 7th is on !!! :cheers:


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

YEAH BABY :clap: :clap: ..

It's 2.26AM.. But hey, it's been worth staying up for..

What's that, the 8th seed? Thank you Mr. James. To bad you choked..- not :laugh:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

What else is new? The Nets cruise over the Sixers 104-83. Some stats:

Vince: 43 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals

Jason: 11 points, 16 assists, 10 rebounds, 4 steals

Veal: 13 points, 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals

Nenad: 18 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Back to the radio for the next two games.

Hope I get to see them on TV again.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ESPN Playoff matchups:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/matchups

:twave:


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

jmk said:


> Vince: 43 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals
> 
> Jason: 11 points, 16 assists, 10 rebounds, 4 steals
> 
> ...




:banana: :banana: :banana: 
good lookin on the breakdown. :biggrin:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ghee ... we only have 400+ posts, those b a s t a r d s enjoyed the game LIVE. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Good enough though.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

dang. remember that game against Philly real early in the season when we had like a 6 point lead with like 40 seconds left and Alonzo and RJ couldn't make a free throw and we ended up losing that game. man that may end up hurting us.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

tr_west said:


> first time we have been at .500 since we were 2-2 WOHOOOO!!! :banana: :biggrin: :clap: keep it up guys



Special day really, to tell you the truth.
This is a milestone in every aspect. :clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Poor Igoudala, welcome to Vinsanity's world


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

tr_west said:


> dang. remember that game against Philly real early in the season when we had like a 6 point lead with like 40 seconds left and Alonzo and RJ couldn't make a free throw and we ended up losing that game. man that may end up hurting us.


That's not the only game though.
We messed up a lot of winnable games this season.
But that's the past ... they're over.

We need to concentrate on our next victim ... I mean next game, and move on. :biggrin:


----------



## njnets06 (Mar 11, 2005)

CurlyBeast said:


> Back to the radio for the next two games.
> 
> Hope I get to see them on TV again.


Live in Central Jersey and watching Phiily postgame on cable (saw the game on Satellite) - actually better postgame coverage than Yes. O'Brien just said Carter was making shots only 3 players in the NBA can make. When asked who, he said Kobe and McGrady.

Go Nets!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Im glad Im not one of the ones who said he was done. :groucho:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Remaining schedules

Nets:
Washington
@ Boston

Cavs:
Boston
@ Toronto

Sixers:
Milwaukee
Atlanta


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Good, the Bulls are depending on the Nets to get a first round upset over the Heat so we can beat the Wiz, then the Nets, then the Pistons and stroll on to get swept in the NBA Finals.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



HallOfFamer said:


> Im glad Im not one of the ones who said he was done. :groucho:


me too, i was always a vinsanity fan...


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



O2K said:


> me too, i was always a vinsanity fan...


I think he's talking about Jason.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Tell me if VC shouldn't make the All-NBA 3rd team? Come on VC is amazing and I love the way he is playing. Lets go VC and he is going inside as well.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

The Nets are also playing great ball


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

The Cavaliers are officially in the 9th spot in the East.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Remaining schedules
> Nets:
> Washington
> @ Boston


 I wish the Wizards and Celtics won't play their starters as much, to rest them for the playoffs.



tr_west said:


> Remaining schedules
> Cavs:
> Boston
> @ Toronto


This team is done.



tr_west said:


> Remaining schedules
> Sixers:
> Milwaukee
> Atlanta


Sixers lose one, and I'll be happy. Perhaps the Buck's.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

8th seed might be better for the nets than the 7th. Nets pose a bigger matchup problem to Heat than Detroit. And their defense is not as good as that of Detroit's either


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



jmk said:


> I think he's talking about Jason.


damn 

i suck


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



sloth said:


> Good, the Bulls are depending on the Nets to get a first round upset over the Heat so we can beat the Wiz, then the Nets, then the Pistons and stroll on to get swept in the NBA Finals.


Only Problem, The Nets OWN the Bulls


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> That's not the only game though.
> We messed up a lot of winnable games this season.
> But that's the past ... they're over.
> 
> We need to concentrate on our next victim ... I mean next game, and move on. :biggrin:



ya...ex: Lakers game (bllew 7 point lead)...spurs game (carter ejected)


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

You guys had a great game. Ya'll handled us and gave it to us...good win for ya'll.

Playin like this, ya'll should make the play-offs.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Great game by Nets...that's all there needs to be said.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Awesome job with the gamethread everyone!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



showstopper496 said:


> Only Problem, The Nets OWN the Bulls


Skiles coaching was suspect in those games. We had Curry available one on one in the post yet he just had the guards ignore Curry downlow. Why the heck do you do that? 

But now with Curry out we will probaly be running more, so it should be an exciting series if it does happen.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

True, having Curry out is a big advantage, but I don't know if it's enough.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Kidd was very good tonight. I was at the game...i didn't even realize he had that many assists.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

man if i was the heat, i'd be scared with the nets. theyre comin up hot. and shaq is a little banged up as well


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



DuMa said:


> man if i was the heat, i'd be scared with the nets. theyre comin up hot. and shaq is a little banged up as well


Don't forget, Richard Jefferson is supposedly due back this week. If he can get into the flow of things quickly, the Nets will take a game or two from the Heat.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



Pinball said:


> Don't forget, Richard Jefferson is supposedly due back this week. If he can get into the flow of things quickly, the Nets will take a game or two from the Heat.


 If Jefferson comes back, and if they can get some chemistry going, the Nets might REALLY surprise people in the playoffs...


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Nets upset Heats? not if Shaq can play. heck, shaq doesn't even have to be at 100% to own the Nets from the paint


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Awesome job with the gamethread everyone!


No doubt, awesome job guys.

-Petey


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy Cow! You all sure know how to do a game thread over here. Congrats on a ginormous win.

G-Force


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



Max Payne said:


> If Jefferson comes back, and if they can get some chemistry going, the Nets might REALLY surprise people in the playoffs...


I'm a Nets fan, but the Heat are almost certainly too much for the Nets under any circumstances. It would be one thing if RJ had been playing the past 50 games, pulling an upset would be more likely. If they were matched up against any other EC team other than the Heat, I would think an upset would be possible. But the Daddy? That's just too much.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Isn't Clifford Robinson regarded as the best defender of Shaq in the league?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



Greg Ostertag! said:


> Isn't Clifford Robinson regarded as the best defender of Shaq in the league?


He probably does as good as one can do (which isn't saying much), but Uncle Cliffy's back has been acting up again, and he looked stiff as a board in the game today, and afraid to even shoot for most of the time out there. Hopefully it loosens up, but leaning on the Daddy is no way to help your back heal.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

This thread is going off on a whole lotta tangents. Unless you go to the original posting, you would have no idea that this was originally a thread on JK getting his 67th trippple doubble. Just an observation.I was not aware that he had so many of them. Is that the most TD's by an active player?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



G-Force said:


> This thread is going off on a whole lotta tangents. Unless you go to the original posting, you would have no idea that this was originally a thread on JK getting his 67th trippple doubble. Just an observation.I was not aware that he had so many of them. Is that the most TD's by an active player?


Check the 'Where's the Love for Jason Kidd?' thread, for Kidd related banter and opinions.


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> You really want me to come here after the game and brag about how we took you guys down?


yes, please


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

dudes, great game thread! 

the clock thing was really weird. not only did it keep stopping (and only, i think, when the nets had the ball), but when it did go, it didn't go regularly. it would go slow then fast then regular then fast. you'd think they could afford to fix that.

did the tv guys say what ai got the technical for? we could see him jawing at the line, but we couldn't figure out why.

there were three offensive series in a row where kidd did these brilliant thread-a-needle cross-court passes, i think to cliffy, who scored off the first two. the 3rd time, a sixer, i think dalembert, kicked the ball away, and then tried to stare kidd down.

felt like nenad didn't have a great game, despite his 18 points... best played fabulous defense on ai....


----------



## panschk (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Imagine the nets beating the Heat in the first round. And now think of Alonzo Mourning :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



G-Force said:


> Is that the most TD's by an active player?


By far. He's 4th all time, behind the big O, Magic, and Wilt (in that order). He just passed Bird earlier in the season (I think it was then...I know he passed him).

I'm not sure who the next closest active player is...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



panschk said:


> Imagine the nets beating the Heat in the first round. And now think of Alonzo Mourning :biggrin:



ha, that'd make it even better.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> 8th seed might be better for the nets than the 7th. Nets pose a bigger matchup problem to Heat than Detroit. And their defense is not as good as that of Detroit's either


We've beaten Detriot, haven't beaten the Heat this year.

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great win so flippin happy :biggrin: carter was fantastic so was kidd! cant wait till the last two gms. celtics prob take it a lil easy since they cant move up or go down.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> By far. He's 4th all time, behind the big O, Magic, and Wilt (in that order). He just passed Bird earlier in the season (I think it was then...I know he passed him).
> 
> I'm not sure who the next closest active player is...


I figured that somebody would provide a quick, detailed answer. Thanks.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*

Grant Hill was pretty far up the active list but missing a president's term worth of games did some damage. Maybe Webber?


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd Triple Double #67*



panschk said:


> Imagine the nets beating the Heat in the first round. And now think of Alonzo Mourning :biggrin:


:rotf:


----------

